# Ielts



## sittyerah (Apr 19, 2016)

My husband did his masters in the UK, but we currently in India. Does he still need to do the IELTS exam for express entry .

Also once the IELTS scores and the educational certificates are submitted, how long does it usually take for them to process an application.

Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Everyone has to do IELTS regardless of where they were educated.
You should check your eligibility for Immigration to Canada.

Immigrate to Canada


----------



## sittyerah (Apr 19, 2016)

*next steps*

IELTS is done and Waiting for ECA results. Would like to know the next steps after this?

Do we fill out a profile at this link 
Create an account or sign in 
(CONTINUE TO GC KEY)

From this link for express entry, we are not qualified for it: Your session has expired /Â*Votre session est expirÃ©e - Immigration, Refugees and Citizenship Canada 
(FIND OUT IF YOU ARE ELIGIBLE TO APPLY)


----------

